# shrug/hex bar



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

im after an olympic shrug/hex bar but i need it to be quite large inside due to my build

ive seen the york ones,they look well made-any reviews?

if not the york,which do you recommended

cheers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Tend to come 5ft or 6ft, so you'll want a longer one.

Loads on eBay, just patience for a local one.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ordered the heavy duty Watson one from gymratz. Turns up tomorrow!

The York ones with the loading stand built in are good but are around 7' long so you need a lot of space


----------

